
Composing Contracts Using Haskell [pdf] - mvaliente2001
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/Papers/financial-contracts/contracts-icfp.pdf
======
nanis
As an economist, I have always found the terminology used in this paper
confusing. The primitive should have been named "payment". A payment in a
specified currency, needs, at a minimum, a date, a payee (beneficiary, owner,
buyer), an obligant (debtor, seller, counter-party), a payment time, and a
payment place to become a contract.

Calling everything a contract confuses me. ... it's probably just me.

